# La Margarita Skeeter



## Zoogie (Mar 24, 2012)

First of all thanks Lon for the basic skeeter pee.also wish to thank the guy (sorry forgot your name...but not your GREAT idea) that makes it with 2 lemon and 1 lime for his wife  made me want to try it again that way for myself....only change I made is to add 2 btls (as they are smaller) of key lime juice.....after degassing I added 1/2 pint of triple sec and 1 bottle of Tequila.... wow it was great!!! 5 gallons gone in one week lol ..Now have 1 gallon left for myself  and 18 gallons fermenting....Going to have NICE MARGARITA summer ....Kudos to you both... Zoogie

BTW I just pitch my Champagne yeast on top


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, I'm a newbie, so I need specifics.  Can you share a recipe/method for this?


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 25, 2012)

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, I'm a newbie, so I need specifics.  Can you share a recipe/method for this?



Make the suggested changes to this recipe.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/easy-peesy-14706/


----------

